# Look at her



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8431402


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Awww. She's a sweetie. I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

She's so cute! I hope someone scoops her up and gives her a good, forever, home!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My daughter's maltese is 11 and believe me...there is lots of life left in them at that age. She acts like a pup! I hope someone snatches her up right away. She's so sweet looking.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How could anyone just give up their Maltese or any other dog because they are moving?! I do hope she finds a good home -and 11 is still a very perky age!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Someone HAS to take her right away!!! She's too cute!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

hmm..we have a member here who lives in that town


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> hmm..we have a member here who lives in that town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... i know who you're talking about!!









but i think she has her hands full already. at least that's what she tells me when i threaten to send mini to her...


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> How could anyone just give up their Maltese or any other dog because they are moving?! I do hope she finds a good home -and 11 is still a very perky age![/B]


Ditto!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't imagine loving a dog for 11 years and then giving it up to strangers. I second what Brit said about the age....my Jolie is 12 and she is very lively.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, I called and talked to the lady about this little girl. She sent her to her new home this morning. The family is in Dallas. She said that he is going to try it for a week to see if all works out well. He is the driver for her Science Diet truck, has another dog and a daughter and they wanted to get a second dog. Anyway...he is going to let her know if it doesn't work out within the next week or so. If it doesn't, he will bring the dog back to this lady. She said the dog was just precious.


----------

